# Fresh stucco application in the rain?



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

I hired a guy to do some stucco patching repair work.

He applied some blue colored bonding agent on the old wall, which is partially raw old stucco and part old paint that won't come off after pressure washing and scraping.

Then he applied new stucco, and worked all the way around the house, then he used a tool to smooth off the stucco in a circular motion. At the half way point it started pouring rain. He continued to smooth off the stucco, moving faster because he no longer need water from the bucket, he can just use water coming down on one wall.

He said the stucco should be ok as long as its not washed off, I am worry they are not going to bond as well and the rain may be rinsing some of it off.

The rain lasted a whole hour and flooded the street.


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh well, I just got home and half the stucco has been washed off by the rain. What's left of it look like sand texture. The outer corners are all crumbling.

I paid the guy already...yeah I know...but the timing was terrible.

We agreed to start the job at 8am, he came late, like 10:15am, after seeing the job, he went shopping at Home Depot. I had to go to work, told me he will be done by 3pm, I got there at 3, and he was still applying stucco at the backside of the house as the dark cloud roll in. Told me he will be done in 30 minutes and I had to run back to work, so I paid him. Now I can see the entire back side of the house's stucco is partially washed off.

I am wondering, if I should take a garden hose and just rinse everything off as much as I can, or leave it there. He is not answering his phone now. Grrrrrr.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

miamicuse said:


> Oh well, I just got home and half the stucco has been washed off by the rain. What's left of it look like sand texture. The outer corners are all crumbling.
> 
> I paid the guy already...yeah I know...but the timing was terrible.
> 
> ...


Sounds as if you are in a pickle. Keep trying to contact him and hope he is interested in coming back to fix it. In the meantime I wouldn't do anything to wash any of it off at this point unless you want him to blame you and you are willing to pay him more to make the repairs.

Or...

Call a different repairman and get out your check book again.


----------

